# Heater Setting Off Smoke Detectors????



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Moved into my brand new home (we're the first and only owners so far) back in May and decided last night that I needed to turn on the Heater for my little one upstairs.

Get it turned on, check to make sure the air coming out of the vent is warm (and it was), next thing you know the smoke detectors start buzzing. I check the entire house, the attic, everywhere I can think of and I certainly can't find any smoke. It certainly smelled like something was burning, but I anticipated that as its never been run before. Turned the heater off and the smoke detectors turn off.

Any reason why this might of happend? I'm assuming its probably just burning a lot of dust and things from when the house was being built, but thought I'd ask to see if anyone else could provide a more clearer answer.

Thanks,


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Yep...*

...This happens to us every year. It is the dust. Sure scary the first time it happens.


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

Its ok...its very common for a new heater to smoke. Its just burning off all the new...its called breaking it in. Ive never installed a new heater that didnt smoke and set off smoke alarms. There is nothing you can do about it other than use it. It goes away after only using it a few times....


----------



## bcredfish (Aug 23, 2005)

Most likely it is from being new but one thing to think of is that alot of smoke alarms now detect carbon monoxide as well, which is odorless. You could have a new heater that is faulty or leaking or just plain ole put together poorly causing the alarms to go off. If it were me I would have it checked just to be sure. Can't be to safe with the little ones and I am sure a check-up on it wouldn't cost much.It takes smoke to set off an alarm and if your not seeing any like you mentioned............


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i always try to start our heater up for the irst time in the middle of the day, will open up the windows an let it come on an run for several minutes (turn thermostat up) so that it will burn off any dust etc that may have accumulted over the year, then set it an leave it alone, if it persist in setting off the alarms, check an make sure that they are not co detectors also. If they are you can contact fire dept and get them to send a ladder truck over with a co detector an check it out for you(if you are in houston)


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah sounds like its the carbon monoxide. Some elements in the heater have solvents on them from shipping to extend shelf life, and when its first fired up the solvents burn off and give off nasty fumes. Stay ontop of your system and keep your eyes on your kids health. If ya start noticing frequent headaches or fatigue then ya might need to call the manufacturer.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

alot of fire departments carry a carbon monoxide detectors on their trucks now. like trout said give them a call. they probably are sleeping anyhow. I know from personal experience;-)


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. We haven't run it since just because it warmed up enough not to really need to.

The forecast for the week seems to be on the mild side as well, so I'll probably wait until this weekend and open the windows and let it run for a while and hopefully it won't take long. 

I spoke with some other homeowners in the area and all but one of them had the same thing happen, so I'm not as special as I thought.

Thanks again.


----------

